# GPS-Tour Odenwald X



## Sauron1977 (22. August 2007)

Moins,

kennt jemand von euch Odenwäldern die GPS-Tour "Odenwald X"?
Geht von ? bis nach Heidelberg und irgendwas über ca 90km und 2000hm oder mehr.
Hab sie gerade nicht zur Hand weil ich auf der Arbeit bin. Gefunden habe ich die mal bei MTB-Taunus.de oder sowas.
Jedenfalls hat sich das ganz cool angehört und ich wollte die mal fahren, deswegen hier die Frage ob sie was taugt.
Bin nämlich mit dem Odenwald nicht vertraut da der Taunus mein Revier ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Greeetz,
Sauron


----------



## gerald_ruis (22. August 2007)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Moins,
> 
> kennt jemand von euch Odenwäldern die GPS-Tour "Odenwald X"?
> Geht von ? bis nach Heidelberg und irgendwas über ca 90km und 2000hm oder mehr.
> ...


 
Schau mal auf HIER unsere Seite. Da findest du den kompletten Bericht inkl. GPS Daten.
Ging übrigens von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (22. August 2007)

Er meint wohl unsere Tour von Nieder Ramstadt - HD :
http://mtb-rhein-main.de/touren/odenwaldX.html

Nächstes mal würde ich aber auch von Darmstadt starten, da es mit der beste Teil des Vogesenwegs ist (es sind dann 12 km und 200 hm mehr).

Einfach nachfahren. Ein paar Stellen z.B. durch die Felsen im Felsenmeer haben wir umfahren.


----------



## Sauron1977 (22. August 2007)

Ah, vielen Dank für eure Hilfen.
Die Tour von Nieder-Ramstadt war es, richtig  

Felsenmeer habt ihr umfahren? Nicht gut zum Biken?
Kenne mich wie gesagt nicht so gut aus in der Gegend und war bisher auch zu faul zum Nachlesen    

Wie lange habt ihr so in etwa gebraucht für die Tour? Ist die auf der Internetseite angegebene Zeit realistisch wenn man zügig durchfährt mit ein zwei kleinen Pausen?

Grüße,
Sauron


----------



## rayc (23. August 2007)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Felsenmeer habt ihr umfahren? Nicht gut zum Biken?
> Kenne mich wie gesagt nicht so gut aus in der Gegend und war bisher auch zu faul zum Nachlesen



 
Das Felsenmeer ist schon etwas anspruchsvoller.
Wer anspruchsvolle Trails mag, sollte da umbedingt hin.
Wer lieber Forstpisten fährt findet ebenfalls eine Passage durchs Felsenmeer.

Es gibt mehrere Varianten eines Nord-Süd-Odenwald-Crosses:
Weisses X, das ist die leichteste Variante, bis auf die Passage durch das Felsenmeer. Hat glaube ich etwa 1800 Hm.
Roter balken (Odw.-Vogesen), Start in DA, am Vivarium, deutlich über 2000 Hm.
Und blaues B (Burgenweg), Start in Eberstadt, die HD-Fraktion ist diese Variante auch schon vom Süden gefahren. Auch deutlich über 2000 Hm.

genaue Daten müsste ich erst raussuchen.

Ray


----------



## Andreas (23. August 2007)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Ah, vielen Dank für eure Hilfen.
> Die Tour von Nieder-Ramstadt war es, richtig
> 
> Felsenmeer habt ihr umfahren? Nicht gut zum Biken?
> ...



Wir sind schon durch das Felsenmeer gefahren, doch das Stueck ueber die grossen Felsen haben wir umfahren. 

Die Zeit ist realistisch. Wir hatten ein nicht allzu schnelles Tempo. Die lange Pause nach 2/3 wurde in der Zeitangabe allerdings nicht beruecksichtigt.


----------



## Sauron1977 (9. September 2007)

Sooo...
heute bin ich dann mal die Variante von Darmstadt aus nachgefahren.
Kam insgesamt auf knapp 100km und 2600HM.
Mann war das anstrengend *heul* 
Reine Fahrzeit hatte ich 7,5 Stunden und ich war echt platt am Ziel.
Fand das Streckenprofil bisschen nervig durch die vielen kleinen und dann aber doch sehr steilen Anstiege die oftmals nicht einmal durch einen schönen langen Downhill belohnt wurden. So richtig laufen lassen konnte man es wirklich nur an ganz wenigen Stellen.

Greetz,
Sauron


----------



## mac80 (26. September 2007)

Bei GPS-Tour.info gibt es eine Tour die diesen Namen trägt!
Einfach Odenwald X eingeben!


----------



## Andreas (26. September 2007)

mac80 schrieb:


> Bei GPS-Tour.info gibt es eine Tour die diesen Namen trägt!
> Einfach Odenwald X eingeben!



Ja, das ist meine Tour vom Mühltal aus...


----------

